# Silkworm Sizes



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone know what size in mm/cm the different silkworm classifications are? (especially small and micro sizes) I can't find anything that says how long the silkies are in the different size options.


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

i could'nt find any info either..... especially where to get some..


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I know where to get some - http://www.silkworm-supplies.co.uk/

Just don't know what size I need :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

if it helps i buy the medium for my leopard gecko...


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Roughly how big are the medium you feed nicky?


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhh im now good with sizes lol, well i will say one thing when they come theres usually a mix of smaller a dn larger medium ones and i always feed big ones first cos they eat non stop and grow quickly, i dont know what it is your feeding (ickle geks i presume) but even if you go for little ones and there to small as said feed em and within days there bigger....  you could just email who ever ur getting them off and ask they must have a size guide...


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah its for the ickle gecks :lol: I think I'll just go for the small...25 for £3. They only sell 100 micros anyway...


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

:shock: these silkies are still pretty big :lol: They must be about 2cm long (compared to the crix I feed which are around 0.5-1cm) so they will be be a big meal for my ickle geckos, they might only need to eat one or two everyday in which case the cost/benefit between silkies and crix really disappears...

I'll be feeding some to my gecks tonight, see how they take to them.


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Well i've just ordered some today for my adult beardies, i wasn't sure myself what size to get so i've just ordered small and see what they're like, can always order larger ones next time if they look like they won't fill a tooth :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

they really will be small then D of D, as i said i get medium for my leopard gecko and there perfect ....


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

nicky said:


> they really will be small then D of D, as i said i get medium for my leopard gecko and there perfect ....


oh well, if they are it'll only be a treat then rather than a meal lol, never mind, i live and learn, they might decide they don't like them and stand there and demand their locusts :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I think I should have got the micro silkies... :lol: 

With the eggs can they be kept cool to stop them hatching out and then a few just warmed up to hatch them ready for feeding or do all the eggs have to be hatched at once?


----------

